# 92 Nissan Sentra Engine Swap



## carnut (Oct 20, 2004)

My son has a 1992 Nissan Sentra XE 1.6 automatic with the 8th vin digit P. The engine has a rod throught the side and we can't find a replacement close by. We were told this is a Canadian engine. Anyway we found a lot of 1.6 that came in a sentra with the vin digit E and were told they would not interchange. Our question is can this be done? And what needs to be changed to make it work? Thanks for any info.


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

carnut said:


> My son has a 1992 Nissan Sentra XE 1.6 automatic with the 8th vin digit P. The engine has a rod throught the side and we can't find a replacement close by. We were told this is a Canadian engine. Anyway we found a lot of 1.6 that came in a sentra with the vin digit E and were told they would not interchange. Our question is can this be done? And what needs to be changed to make it work? Thanks for any info.




if you get a US engine the vin should be 1N and im just guessing but if you do get that engine you should be able to swap it in but then you would most likely have to get the ecu changed as well.....but again im not sure so wait to see what other people have to say..(oh and whats the first two digits of the vin because that will tell you what kind of engine you have, not the 8th digit) the first digit stands for what kind of enigin (ex: 1=USA, J=Japan) the second digit stands for what kind of car.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Here's the VIN arrangement from the B14 FSM (B13 VIN is the same)










Lew


----------



## carnut (Oct 20, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys. The first four numbers & letters of the vin are 1N4E. I can't understand why all these salvage yards were only wanting the 8th vin number or letter? Does anyone know why or do they just not know what they are selling?
Thanks again


----------

